# Developing a Scripture Interpretation Library - What to Get?



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 15, 2014)

Good evening all.

I'm looking into reorganizing my theology library to focus on the interpretation of Scripture. Specifically, I'm wanting to highlight three areas:

1) Historical context of Scripture (the times during which the word of God was penned as well as relevant matters such as culture and politics of the region/s in question)
2) Exegetical Context of Scripture (what did it say in the original languages)
3) The Study of Hermeneutics 
3) Criticism of scripture (i.e. historical, literary, lower/higher, and other areas I'm not thinking of.)

I wanted to ask ya'll if you knew of any books fitting these areas that come from a reformed framework, particularly for sections 2 and 4.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 16, 2014)

For 1, the recommended volumes of introduction and the introductory sections of commentaries will get you started and point you to further literature.
For 2, you're going to be looking at dictionaries, grammars, and commentaries, which will all point you to other works where points of value can be found.
For the second 3, the items under number 1 will also get you started and point you to more resources.
For the first 3, there is quite a voluminous literature. These are some that I have consulted with profit:
Louis Berkhof, _Principles of Biblical Interpretation_
_Foundations of Contemporary Interpretation_ (6 volumes in 1 - I think the 2 by Moisés Silva were better than the rest)
Patrick Fairbairn, _Typology of Scripture_; _Hermeneutical Manual_

Bernard Ramm, Milton Terry, and Fee and Stuart also wrote widely-referenced textbooks on hermeneutics, but I didn't like them so well. I think you can learn a lot of good hermeneutics from watching good interpreters in action - e.g., John Calvin, David Dickson, Alfred Edersheim, Geerhardus Vos; reverse-engineering their processes makes you think about hermeneutical principles concretely.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Mar 16, 2014)

D. A. Carson's Exegetical Fallacies. And "Let the Reader Understand: A Guide to Interpreting and Applying the Bible" by Clayton and McCartney.
I may be mistaken, but I believe Geerhardus has some works on the subject as well.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 20, 2014)

A very good resource are the volumes in the series "The Exegetical Labors of the Reverend Matthew Poole". His "Synopsis of the Critics" is outstanding! Currently there are only some volumes translated into English, but it is an ongoing work. In my opinion, these really are essential. The Matthew Poole Project | Purchase


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd get a Bible. 

(Sorry, I couldn't resist! Seriously though, I'm looking forward to hearing how our PB brothers/sisters will answer this excellent question).


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 20, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> I'd get a Bible.



Ah but which version and in which edition, black calfskin or Highland goatskin?


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 20, 2014)

Get the Byzantine (Ecclesiastical Text) and stay away from Critical Text people who like to take verses out of Holy Scripture.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 20, 2014)

Romans922 said:


> Get the Byzantine (Ecclesiastical Text) and stay away from Critical Text people who like to take verses out of Holy Scripture.



Thread hijack commencing in 3, 2, 1...


Just teasing!


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 20, 2014)

I asked a similar Q a while ago.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/tools-get-close-text-56683/


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 27, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> I asked a similar Q a while ago.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/tools-get-close-text-56683/



Tim Cunningham posted a link on that previous thread to the Baker Analytical GNT. I have thoroughly enjoyed mine. 

To the OP: it helps with category #2.


----------

